# My first shot at product photography



## pete1606 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hello all I decided to give a try at product photography. C&c please. 












http://www.flickr.com/photos/22636793@N08/4862987725/


----------



## m.stevenson (Aug 5, 2010)

if you want people too CC it would be a good idea to post a the picture on the forum and have more luck on the beginner section.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 5, 2010)

It turned out badly. The background in the upper right hand corner is over-lit,and the can is dark and backlighted, so there's almost no detail in the label....the can looks lonely and forlorn and takes up about 15% of the total frame area...how about giving us a closer-in look at the can of produce we're supposed to want to buy? Rotate the camera to tall, get closer, get some light on the front of the can's label, even out the background light values, and you'll have a shot.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Aug 5, 2010)

Derrel said:


> It turned out badly. The background in the upper right hand corner is over-lit,and the can is dark and backlighted, so there's almost no detail in the label....the can looks lonely and forlorn and takes up about 15% of the total frame area...how about giving us a closer-in look at the can of produce we're supposed to want to buy? Rotate the camera to tall, get closer, get some light on the front of the can's label, even out the background light values, and you'll have a shot.



For fear of being jumped on by everyone, I held off on critiquing this. You have relieved me of that burden by going first.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah,I know what you mean. I just re-visited the photo. If it were an advertisement for those pureed tomatoes in a can, I as the manufacturer would like to see the shot done on a seamless "sweep", with no line across the horizon. I would like to see the can, in all its glory, with good light on my brand's label...and I would love to see the shot propped with some delicious,red,ripe Roma tomatoes scattered around the can, like those shown on the can label, a chef's knife laying on a cutting board, a large pressure canner at the back upper left of the frame, and to the back,right, an old-fashioned metal stand-mounted steel vegetable de-seeding machine, kind of like this one

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/wsimgs/rk/images/dp/wcm/201031/0011/img58m.jpg

Showing fresh tomatoes, a knife,cutting board, de-seeder and strainer, and a canner would convey the idea: "Don't knock yourself out pureeing and canning tomatoes in August and September--just buy OUR CANNED puree--we will have done all this work, for you!"


----------



## robertwsimpson (Aug 5, 2010)

Also, the white balance is a little warm, methinks.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Aug 5, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Yeah,I know what you mean. I just re-visited the photo. If it were an advertisement for those pureed tomatoes in a can, I as the manufacturer would like to see the shot doen on a seamless "sweep", with no line across the horizon. I would like to see the can, in all its glory, with good light on my brand's label...and I would love to see the shot propped with some delicious,red,ripe Roma tomatoes scattered around the can, like those shown on the can label, a chef's knife laying on a cutting board, a large pressure canner at the back upper left of the frame, and to the back,right, an old-fashioned metal stand-mounted steel vegetable de-seeding machine, kind of like this one
> 
> http://www.williams-sonoma.com/wsimgs/rk/images/dp/wcm/201031/0011/img58m.jpg



all of that depends on what kind of "product photo" you're going for, really.


----------



## georgeshoemoney (Aug 9, 2010)

The lighting was bad. The label should show more to represent the product well. Keep it up!


----------

